# Electric guitar lessons



## KyL. (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, I havent formally introduced myself yet on this site but I will be shortly. Im new to guitar playing so im currently searching for a place that will do private lessons for a reasonable price in Hamilton. Thanks guys.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

What general area of Hamilton are you located?


----------



## KyL. (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm On the mountain by upper gage.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi KyL.

Most of the music stores offer lessons and the going prices seem to be about $16 - $17 per half hour plus tax in the Hamilton area.

Mountain Music, at Gage and Mohawk, is close to your location but I don't hold them in particularly high regard. 

http://www.mountainmusic.ca/

Pongetti on Upper James south of Mohawk offers music lessons

http://www.pongettimusic.com/

and in the same area there is also Absolute Music and The Music Stand.

http://www.absolutemusiccanada.com/

There is also Avalon Music

http://www.avalonmusic.ca/

If you can go a little further afield for lessons, I really recommend Picks N Sticks on Locke Street just North of Charlton.

http://www.picsandsticksmusic.com/

You might want to give these places a call and see if you like what they offer. I personally feel that it is important to find an instructor that you like and makes learning interesting for you.


----------



## KyL. (Mar 23, 2008)

Right on man. Thanks alot.


----------

